# Dumping grounds question?



## CaptScoob38 (Jan 30, 2012)

Is there anything special about this area that attracts fish (e.g. Whatever they've dumped in the past which I believe was ordinance or some fluctuating bottom contour) or is it just a random area where fish possibly transit between the rigs to the spur? I've read many people say it's a productive area.


----------

